# В шейном отделе сильно торчит позвонок. Убирать?



## krotova_tomochka (9 Июл 2015)

Уважаемые форумчане. Такой вопрос  у меня к знатокам позвоночника. С подросткового возраста у меня в шейном отделе сильно выделяется один позвонок, над ним - целая яма. Это все невооруженным взглядом не видно, только прощупывается. Ходила пару лет назад на лечебный массаж спины, массажистка сказал, что нужно вправлять, но сама не решилась это сделать, потому что позвонок выпал сильно, по ее словам и нужно обращаться к мануальному терапевту. Иначе, опять же по словам врача, в будущем меня ждут страшные головные боли из за этого выпавшего позвонка.

10 лет назад у меня защемило шею, сразу отвели к мануальщику, он мне вправил, боль постепенно ушла из шеи. Позвонок при этом встал на место!!! А потом постепенно снова выскочил.

Сейчас меня совершенно ничего не беспокоит: регулярная физическая активность, спорт 3 раза в неделю. Ничего не болит, а уж голова тем более. Стоит ли идти к костоправу или я так и смогу всю жизнь прожить с этим торчащим позвонком. Как вы считаете?

Ещё раз повторюсь: сейчас ничего не болит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2015)

Снимки сделайте, посмотрим.
Можно для начала фото.


----------



## La murr (9 Июл 2015)

*krotova_tomochka*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## krotova_tomochka (9 Июл 2015)

Схожу в поликлинику и сделаю снимки. На фото не будет ничего видно, визуально с шеей все ок. Выпавший позвонок прощупывается только при пальпации.


----------

